# BMW 335is Focal Mosconi OEM system upgrade.



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

After having me work on his wife's car John decided to bring in his new 335is for an audio upgrade. The whole premise was to keep it all stock in appearance and simple. With equipment selection from Focal, AudioSystem, Mosconi and JBL I said not a problem.












First up was the door speakers. The Focal K2 100 KRS were task for their shallow mounting given that the door doesn't allow for a lot of mounting depth. The tweeters dropped right in to the stock tweeter housing. The OEM foam still over them too.





















Here's a direct A/B comparison of the OEM speaker to the Focal.






























I used the OEM speaker to make a template that I transferred to a piece of plexi to mount the speaker to do the door using the OEM screw holes.





















Once the mounting of the speakers was done I moved on to wiring up the doors. Molex plugs are a pain to deal with but in this case it wasn't an issue. After some modifications the wire passes right through.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Once the wire was in the door I ran it along OEM wiring. (this process was done for both doors)







































With the doors done I moved to the inside of the car. First thing was the upgrade or actually the addition of a center channel since the audio system didn't have one stock. Keeping with the Focal K2 line the 3KRX3 the 3" mid from the 3-way set was chosen. As with the doors I used the OEM speaker to make a template that was transferred to a piece of plexi.












As always when I can I mount the crossovers inside the car.


Driver's









Passenger's










With that done I started to run the wire back to the trunk along the way I did the under seat subs. The AudioSystem AX 08 BMW Flat 8" subwoofer is designed to drop right into the OEM subwoofer enclosure. I'll start with the A / B comparison.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

With everything ran to the trunk is was time for some laying down on the job since that was the position I was in during the whole trunk part. The connections to the OEM system were soldered and heat shrunk. The JBL MS8 provides the OEM integration while providing sound processing. The Mosconi Gladen One 120.4 provides the amplification.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

With everything done how did it sound? Well John coming from a 2 channel audiophile at home he was more than happy with the out come. The AudioSystem subwoofers provided the low end extension and output he was looking for. And the Focal front provided the punch and crispness that the OEM system lacked. All in all this is a system set up I look forward to doing again. Stay tuned because I do have just that on it's way.


For more pics please visit Octave : Orlando and Central Florida source for high end car audio


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice install 

OEM upgrade done after my taste


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

Nice install


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nice job Russ, its nice to see all the details in the build


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I see you use a lot of Plexi when you make speaker adaptors. Out of curiosity, is there a reason? Most of us usually seem to use wood or ABS.

I've been quite impressed with many of your installs.

Jay


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very clean work. I dont mind seeing more


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for the compliments. 



simplicityinsound said:


> nice job Russ, its nice to see all the details in the build


Thanks Bing. I'm getting better on this whole posting my work thing. Need to catch up to you.



JayinMI said:


> I see you use a lot of Plexi when you make speaker adaptors. Out of curiosity, is there a reason? Most of us usually seem to use wood or ABS.


First and foremost I will not use wood. I don't care how well you try to seal it moisture will get at it. ABS or plexi I don't ever have to worry about it. Really for me it is either plexi or ABS. On the thicker adapters I like to use plexi and on thinner ones ABS, but if I don't have the ABS for the thinner ones I'll use plexi.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That's how I feel about it. Wood WILL rot eventually. I used some King Star Board on the first iteration of my last car and loved it. It just isn't as convenient as some other options because it isn't as available. I ordered it off Ebay, in 1.5" thickness.

Jay


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

How do you cut the plexi that thin without scarring it?...BTW nice work.


----------



## mikeyraw215 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great work as always russ.... It was Koo hangin out with u at the shop, can't wait to start my build.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> That's how I feel about it. Wood WILL rot eventually. I used some King Star Board on the first iteration of my last car and loved it. It just isn't as convenient as some other options because it isn't as available. I ordered it off Ebay, in 1.5" thickness.
> 
> Jay


Exactly. I had a client that had a piece of Star Board for an install it kind of reminded me of ABS. I would like to work with it one day.



strong*I*bumpin said:


> How do you cut the plexi that thin without scarring it?...BTW nice work.


First I make a wood template then use that as a guide for the plexi on the router. The router is my best friend.



mikeyraw215 said:


> Great work as always russ.... It was Koo hangin out with u at the shop, can't wait to start my build.


----------



## Auto Essentials (Aug 2, 2012)

nice install!


----------



## Michifan (Aug 7, 2014)

All of the components of this are now for sale at eBay. 

Focal 100KRS 2 Way 4" Car Speakers System 3544051751308 | eBay

Seller: Michifan

I'm selling everything at a fair price - and the equipment is in amazing condition, original boxes, etc...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Russ, farce plastics in town I think carry it, or any marine supply usually can get it, I have some at the shop, it's really funky, normal adhesives don't work very well, but it takes drywall screws like mdf, I've used it for baffles and sub boxes for boats, as well as I use it for templates that I use a lot.


----------

